# Socom Dämpferfragen



## Philsen82 (2. August 2009)

Hi,

uhm also ich hab jetzt längere Zeit mit google und co rumgesucht, aber so richtig schlauer bin ich nicht geworden. Was mich interessieren würde:

- Einbaumaße vom Dämpfer für ein 09er Socom, 241mm oder lieg ich da Falsch?
- Welcher Tune beim Vivid wäre der beste für das bike? Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit der Combo Vivid/Socom?
- Die Lager....im Lagerthread steht was von 6001er 2RSH SKF lagern, also sollten diese sein oder? Und brauche ich da 8 mal die selben oder sind verschiedene Größen? Habe den Frame noch nicht hier, kann also leider nicht nachschauen. Und kann mir jemand sagen was der Unterschied zwischen RSH, RSR, RS1 ist? Welche wären die besten? Sorry hab von so Zeug keine Ahnung. 
- und last but not least. Die Steuersatz Diskussion. Ich hab den Thread dazu hier schon gelesen, aber so wirklich schlauer bin ich auch nicht geworden, da heisst es einerseits so tief wie möglich, von der Einpresstiefe her, aber andererseits gibts einen Post in dem steht Intense sagt max 10mm?!? Es fahren doch sicher 80% der Leute hier mit mehr rum (CK Devo, XC Double Flush, etc.) 

Ich bin verwirrt. 

Schon mal danke für etwaige Tipps. 

Gruß

Phil


----------



## bachmayeah (2. August 2009)

240 mm richtig.
ich würd nen fox dämpfer pushen lassen oder direkt ccdb oder s**toy nehmen.
zu den lager kann ich nichts beisteuern.
steuersatz würd ich nen cc double xc flush nehmen. der passte auch in die m6, ss und co. sollte also beim socom auch absolut sorglos sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (2. August 2009)

ok danke dir, der double flush wäre auch meine wahl gewesen. Hab in dem Frame jetzt nen Manitou X6... und gerade etwas knapp bei Kasse um mal eben nen 600-700 euro teuren Dämpfer zu kaufen. Eventuell wärs ne gute und günstiges Lösung den tunen zu lassen, dann soll der ja auch ziemlich gut gehen.


----------



## bachmayeah (2. August 2009)

Jepp... tf hat mit dem push tuning nen guten dienst fürs std-fahrwerk am m3 gemacht.
avatar-dieb... nanana 
hätt ich bloß son copyright drauf gesetzt..


----------



## Philsen82 (2. August 2009)

hehe guilty as charged


----------



## bachmayeah (2. August 2009)




----------



## Philsen82 (2. August 2009)

gibts eigentlich nen shop der den double flush hat? irgendwie nirgends aufzufinden in den deutschen shops?


----------



## iRider (2. August 2009)

Den alten Double XC Flush (mit den längeren Schalen) scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Der Double XC II Flush (http://www.canecreek.com/component-headsets?product=XXcFlushII) ist deutlich kürzer, funzt aber problemlos in meinem Tazer. Werden den wohl auch ins Socom packen da der FSA absoluter Müll ist.


----------



## Philsen82 (3. August 2009)

hmm sieht aber schon extrem kurz aus von der Einpresstiefe der neue oder? Hat zufällig noch jemand nen flush liegen?

taugt der acros reducer was, oder alternativ der reset?


----------



## haha (3. August 2009)

bloß keinen acros reducer.. größtes klump überhaupt. ein reset wan 5 shorty ist gut, wenn du viel kohle ausgeben und hervorragende qualität willst. king ist auch nicht schlecht, aber eher ne empfehlung mit 1.5" schaft. mit dem xc flush hab ich keine erfahrung. 
zu den lagern: die skf 2rsh sollten es schon sein. die 2 steht soweit ich weiss für ne dichtung auf beiden seiten. alle anderen sind weniger belastbar etc.. die originalen enduros einfach fahren, bis die durch sind und ab und an reinigen und neu fetten.


----------



## evil_rider (3. August 2009)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> ok danke dir, der double flush wäre auch meine wahl gewesen. Hab in dem Frame jetzt nen Manitou X6... und gerade etwas knapp bei Kasse um mal eben nen 600-700 euro teuren Dämpfer zu kaufen. Eventuell wärs ne gute und günstiges Lösung den tunen zu lassen, dann soll der ja auch ziemlich gut gehen.



www.akira-tuning.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (3. August 2009)

@ haha, hmm der shorty ist echt nice, aber wo kriegt man den her? Ich hab in allen gängigen online shops geschaut, und die haben alle nur den normalen wan5. 

@ evil, danke kenne ich schon, aber des mir zu Teuer, mit Zoll, Versand bla bla..da würde ich besser fahren den Dämpfer einfach zu verkaufen und mir von dem Geld+das was beim Tuning draufgehen würde direkt nen Sextoy oder so zu kaufen.


----------



## haha (3. August 2009)

kann ich dir besorgen, der fabs braucht auch noch einen..


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 
dringend Hilfe gesucht! Habe ein Intense Socom 09 bestellt. An ALLE Intense Socom Größe S Fahrer: Messt bitte mal die Sattelrohrhöhe von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr. Der S ist mit 15,75" (400,05mm) angegeben. Meiner hat aber 440,00mm. Will wissen ob das die kleinstmögliche Größe beim Socom ist. Bei Intense selber ist im Moment niemand zu erreichen, und der Händler braucht mir zu lange. Vielen Dank


----------



## Patrice84 (3. Juni 2010)

hi,

habe auch ein intense socom s und die höhe ist bei mir auch größer 44cm somit passt dein maß.

gruß


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Juni 2010)

über die antwort 5 monate später wird er sich sicherlich freuen


----------



## Patrice84 (4. Juni 2010)

besser spät als nie  , hab den rahmen auch erst seit einer woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

